# Fire in the Sky Sunset



## kcortese

Hi everyone! Hope all is well with you.

Here is a little painting I'm working on. It measures 5 1/2" x 11 1/2" acrylic on gray slate. 

I'll be adding silhouettes of some hills and trees in the foreground, it should be interesting. I will post another photo when completed.

Thanks for viewing and have a great day!

Karen


----------



## Wingedrat

Oh thats really pretty 

I love the colors and texture.


----------



## CMYKgal

Nice use of shading, light/dark contrast - it has a feeling of depth and definition that appeals to me. Almost feels like you could reach in and grab those clouds somehow.


----------



## kcortese

Thanks for the kind comments. 

I finished that painting last week but didn't post the final. 

Here it is. 

Karen


----------



## DLeeG

Wow! That is a great painting. It looks like an Arizona sunset. They get bright red.

You had mentioned that you had troubles with capturing clouds. I have a couple of tips that would make them look more realistic. I will share them with you if you would like.


----------



## kcortese

Any guidence would help a great deal, thank you for offering the help. 

I'll be painting off and on throughout the winter. Sky's and clouds will be my project to "TRY" mastering.

Karen


----------



## DLeeG

1. You MUST have a true realistic sorce of light.

This is true in everything that is to look real. Remember where the light is comming from in the picture. You have a couple of spots that are not looking like they are being lit from the angle where the sun is.

2. Darker the clouds means thicker. 

A cloud or two are too dark.


3. The sun breaks through the edges in a ray. 

Remember 1 and 2 when painting the ray.


I hope this helps.


----------



## kcortese

Thank you very much to the helpfull advise.

I'm usually pretty good with light sources and shadow. I will look the painting over again and fix the light angle in a few spots. 

I have to dig the painting out, it's packed away in a tub. I had a show last Saturday and it was on display. 

Karen


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow, absolutely stunning!


----------



## kcortese

Thank you very much for the nice compliment.


----------



## karaann07

Wow. That was very creative. At first, I was trying to imagine what it would have been. With the finished painting, I think you captured the angle very well. Would a lighter shade of black make the sunlight come out better? All I know is that it made me stop and think and that is what I like in paintings.


----------



## kcortese

The foreground is a silhouette so I painted it black. In the original there is some gray but you can't see it in the pic. I'm thinking of painting a larger tree more forward. What do you think?


----------

